# Convert VGA to RCA



## TheMost (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello people.

I want to connect my PC to my old TV for playing games and watch some movies.
My computer has the following outputs

*i.imgur.com/DXmnc61.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LTGlo6M.jpg

I am currently using the VGA for my monitor.

Now i want to hook my PC to my old TV

My Tv has the following input only.
I think it is RCA (i use yellow for video and LR audio channels)

*i.imgur.com/zJgw9g1.jpg

Should i buy some converter box or something?
Please guide me with some solution.

Thank You.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone ?


----------



## TheMost (Oct 28, 2013)

Come on people ..
No one has idea about this ?


----------



## TheMost (Oct 31, 2013)

Mods .. Please close this thread
Thank you.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope this helps: VGA SVGA HD15 to Component RGB RCA Cable BI DIRECTIONAL | eBay

More at: VGA to RCA | eBay


----------



## TheMost (Oct 31, 2013)

lywyre said:


> I hope this helps: VGA SVGA HD15 to Component RGB RCA Cable BI DIRECTIONAL | eBay
> 
> More at: VGA to RCA | eBay



Thank you for the response.
But i think that won't work

The buyer has listed that it won't work on ordinary tv and i think vga signals has to be converted for rca support ..  I mean a box has to do this job.

In other words - A plain cable won't work, we need a convertor box to do this job.

Can someone confirm this or deny it ?

Thank you again lywyre for responding.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 1, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Thank you for the response.
> But i think that won't work
> 
> The buyer has listed that it won't work on ordinary tv and i think vga signals has to be converted for rca support ..*  I mean a box has to do this job.
> ...



You mean, one like this? PC To TV Converter VGA to PAL Compo RCA + S-Video + VGA | eBay


----------



## TheMost (Nov 1, 2013)

lywyre said:


> You mean, one like this? PC To TV Converter VGA to PAL Compo RCA + S-Video + VGA | eBay



Exactly..
Thank you will try that out !


----------

